# Harry Potter Theme Park Opening in Fla.



## MA-Caver (Jun 1, 2007)

> *Harry Potter Theme Park Opening in Fla.*
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/05/31/AR2007053101082.html
> By JIM ELLIS
> The Associated Press
> ...



Oh, why does it have to be in Florida? That doesn't match the weather I always expected for Harry's world at all. I was thinking more of Seattle with it's heavy rainfall or something... at least they get a winter as well.  
Still it'll be popular to be sure but it's guaranteed not to be cheap. So parents and Potter fans... start saving your dimes and nickels.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 1, 2007)

This new theme park certainly has the potential to be very interesting and lot's of fun.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 1, 2007)

It definitely looks like it would be a lot of fun, and would be EXTREMELY busy for quite some time


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 1, 2007)

If they time it just right being projected to open in '09 they may catch either the 6th or final Harry Potter movie release... that would blow out the doors of that park for sure.


----------



## ChingChuan (Jun 4, 2007)

Why does everything have to be in America? IF I am in America by that time, I'll probably be on the other side .


----------

